# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for December 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Make a Snowman

Advanced Task - Hijack Santa's Sleigh

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Ooo!  I definitly like the basic!  Me: make it be winter!  *open my eyes*.  Ah, it's winter.  Now, time to mentally make the snowman!  No touching whatsoever, I'll move my hands in the motions though-ah!  I love it.

So, by Hijack Santa's sleigh, do you mean taking everything out of it and stealing it?  Just trying to make sure.

----------


## Gnossienne

If my WILD attempt is successful tonight I am trying the advanced task!

----------


## sunshineDaydream

Oh man.  This is the first month I'm going to try to do the task and I think this could be the hardest ever for me.  I've lived in Florida for the last 14 years and haven't seen snow since I was a little kid.  This could get really interesting.

----------


## sonomacoma

Sounds fun, maybe Ill build Santa a snowman sleigh and then steal it :tongue2:

----------


## neville

I'll be back

----------


## Dream420

Doing that later!  Hi-Jacking santas sleigh! total legendary! lool the old man best not give me any attitude haha

----------


## ninja9578

By the way, because of an admin screw-up, I've decided to let everyone who completed November's task, get totm club privileges for all of December too  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Santa, I apologize in advance. The Moon children need presents.

----------


## forever_waiting

ooo, i'm still new to LD's, but i'm doing pretty good i think, can i try?  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

A month where I can do both tasks!  :boogie:  Sorry, Santa, you'll have to get more toys...  ::twisted::  Gene, Amanda, and Sydney have been very good girls this year!  ::D:  So... Can they both be in the same dream?  These sound like they'd go well together.  ::D:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

> A month where I can do both tasks!  Sorry, Santa, you'll have to get more toys...  Gene, Amanda, and Sydney have been very good girls this year!  So... Can they both be in the same dream?  These sound like they'd go well together.



Hehe, nice.


It's so stupid to forget the task of the month, and there's nothing you can do to check it once in-dream too  :Sad:

----------


## Lucidness

Wont people cheat with all these task's though?

----------


## Dream420

> Wont people cheat with all these task's though?



If they do their sad... what's the point in it, takes away all the fun

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wont people cheat with all these task's though?



Cheat?  What is the point?  It's not like there is a prize...  they say they highlight your name in *gold color* but I did a task a couple of months ago and that didn't even happen.  I really don't see any reason to cheat.  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucidness

Nah, i just thought that people might be lying. But its not like u get a good prize. i just wondered.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I saw Raven in the Biodome near the koi pond. Raven said, "Ready kick Satan Claws' ass?" as she created a black and white swirling portal framed in yellow, white, and purple lightning. 
"Hell yeah!" I said. Bakura appeared. He cracked his knuckles. Pablo ran up as a fox. He became bipedal fox-man, and had a strange weapon in his hand that I didn't recognize, like a small knife. He was deftly spinning it around his fingers. I assumed Bakura gave it to him. A woman showed up that I didn't recognize, a friend of Raven's. "Not without me," she said. Sorna and Selene appeared. Sorna put her elbow on Raven's shoulder and leaned on her. She looked like The Black Cat, but blue and white with some black mixed in.  She extended claws, and polished them on her fur. Selene appeared wielding the Moonstaff. I guessed that we shared that weapon. 
Batman appeared. "I have been tracking this creature through many dimensions," he said. Koomo appeared, and they merged. Now Batman had wings, fangs, and claws on his hands. His eyes were bright yellow. He boosted his jet boots, and hovered about six inches off the ground. He unfurled his great bat wings and flapped them. He slammed his fist into his palm, and said, "Nice."
"Alright. Everyone here?" said Raven. We all nodded, and went through. Loaf came running up as we were going through the portal. He looked like a half cat-half loaf creature. "What are you guys doing?" he said. I was already halfway through. We all went through. Loaf came also. I was flying through the wormhole, bodysurfing on waves of timespace, in android lion-man form. I had a five on my chest, and was wearing a black superhero suit. Loaf was holding on to my ankle. He looked like his physical self. He was wearing a white t-shirt with green sleeves. There was an interesting picture on it that I couldn't make out. "Where are we going?" he asked.
"Crazy, wanna come?" I said. He laughed, and we tumbled out of the portal into the sky.
We were immediately on top of Evil Santa's sleigh in the night sky. The reindeer were moving robotically and making strange mechanical noises.
He was a huge beast of an "old man", but we knew that this Santa was a sick bastard, some type of demon or something.  Raven turned into Queen of Night. She hovered in front of him, and said, "Stop, Shapeshifter!" She slammed her staff down, and lightning came down from the sky, and charged it. The black orb at the top grew to the size of a bowling ball. It had a purple aura, and crackled with power.
He growled at her, and his face changed. His eyes looked demonic, and his mouth was full of rows of teeth like a shark. He manuevered his sleigh around her. Batman shot a grappling hook in the sleigh, then hung off of it, and swung in a big circle, making it go haywire. As the reindeer were running past Raven, Selene flew next to her, and blasted Satan Claws in the face with moonlight. He was blinded, and dropped the reins for a second. The woman I did not recognize landed behind Satan Claws, and tossed a strangling cord over his throat. I then realized she is an Assassin. Satan Claws gagged, and grabbed at the cord, and released the reins. Bakura and Pablo lightning punched him on either side. I flew right in front of Satan Claws. Loaf said, "What the fuck?"
"RAA!" Raven roared. She thrust her hand forward, and lightning shot out, and grabbed Satan Claws, lifting him out of the sleigh, with telekinetic lightning. "Too long have you preyed upon the agony of innocents, demon!"
"I am just a sweet old man, that loves children," whined Satan Claws, altering his appearance to a sweet old bald man. 
"I see with True Sight, shapeshifter!" she said, and her eyes glowed bright blue. "Take the reins, Bakura," she said. Bakura took the reins, and Pablo sat down next to him, and waved at me, grinning. Cursed toys began to spill out of the magic sack. Batman let go, and flew in a circle, catching them in his cape. 
Suddenly Satan Claws revealed his true shape. He was a great vampiric demon. He had the face of a vampire bat. Batman returned the cursed toys to the sack. "You have dishonored our people!" I heard Koomo say to Satan Claws. Satan Claws roared like a wildcat and growled. Raven laughed at him, and released him from her grip. He lunged at her, as I lunged at him roaring. I caught him under the throat with my right paw, and knocked him back. A flesh creature came off of a robotic android, something like General Grevious. The android boosted toward Raven, and she laughed and hit it with lightning. The android demon separated from the flesh demon. The flesh demon and I fell to earth, as we grappled. He kept trying to bite my throat. I punched him in the throat, knocking him back. Loaf followed us to the ground. He blasted the flesh Satan Claws with a giant beam of red energy. He exploded into bits. There were little green worms squiggling everywhere. A tiny imp with a large head crawled out of the belly. "Eyew, gross! I think I am going to puke!" said Loaf. 
I leapt forward, and plunged my scimitar straight down into the head of the nasty imp.
"Well, that was easy. Good, job, Loaf. You are not going to puke. This is a dream," I said to Loaf. 
"Oh, right," he said, blushing. "Let's go check on the others."
"First," I said, summoning orange fire to burn up all the worms, "things first." I summoned violet flame to burn the ectoplasm off of us. I heard a commotion in the forest behind us. Something large was crashing through the trees. The android demon was galloping toward us on four great limbs like how chimpanzees run. It had a bunch of tiny child like arms on its torso, all holding knives. The rest of our party was chasing it flying through the air. Raven was riding a small black disk.
"Stop, him, Nomad!" Raven shouted. 
I roared and stomped the ground, sending a shockwave at him. It threw him off balance for a second. Loaf shot him with his energy blast, injuring the rear right leg. Raven hit him with lightning, but it wasn't effective. "Damn you!" she said. She lifted him off the ground with pure telekinesis. He tried to break her grip, but couldn't. I jumped forward, and tackled him to the ground. We tumbled around the forest grappling, and he sliced me up, especially my stomach.
"Go, ahead, fucker, I know this is a dream," I said. 
"What?" he said. He was on top of me. He drew back his fist to punch me in the face, and a giant bull ran out of nowhere slammed into the android demon, and tossed him into a tree. We all ran at the android demon. Raven shot a blast of white and gold energy at me, healing my wounds. "In-battle healing! Pretty nifty, huh?" she smiled at me. "Hell yeah!" I said to Raven. I wanted to give her a high five, but there wasn't time. Bakura and Pablo changed into foxes, and ran at the android demon as he slid down the tree. They grew mean spikes on their golden knuckles, and lightning-punched the android demon. He started to short circuit. Bakura stood on his shoulders, and grabbed its head from behind. He twisted the head, and wrenched it off with a war cry. He slammed it into the ground. The head began speaking to us. The android grabbed Bakura and Pablo, and threw them off of him. He picked his head back up. "Oh no you don't!" said Raven, and blasted his head and shoulder with ice against the tree, freezing it. He broke some of the ice off his shoulder as he stood up. He looked like he was going to attack us, but instead, he shoulder slammed the tree to break his head free, then grabbed it, and ran off. I turned into a black panther, then a snow leopard, and roared as we gave chase again. I turned into Ice Man, and shot a slide of ice in front of me. "You fool!" I said. "Do you know how fast I am?" I sped past him, and swirled around him, creating a curved wall of thick ice to trap him. He was now at a dead end. He growled menacingly. I turned into Jack Frost. I had on a leather jacket, spiked hair, eyebrows that grew a foot off my head, and a pointy nose and goattee. I looked like a white and blue devil man. I had spikes all over my body. "You don't fuck with Jack Frost, Satan Claws!" I said, walking slowly to him. I felt Rainstorm as a fire lizard on my shoulder. He sprayed him with freezing breath, and I shot ice at Satan Claws feet. He clawed desperately at his feet. Raven laughed at him mockingly, and summoned earth lighting. It was like rock spidering down from the sky like tree roots breaking a rock, growing into the android's metal body, ripping it apart with the speed of lightning. Loaf blasted him with his energy blast, and Satan Claws was basically a hole. "Or that!" I said. Raven laughed. 
"Oh, sorry! Was I not supposed to do that?" Loaf said. 
"Do whatever you want! That was bad ass!" I said to Loaf, laughing and clapping him on the back. There were tiny robot parts stuck in the wall of ice. I pointed at the little parts and started laughing.
"Hmm, we are supposed to make a snowman," Raven said. 
I summoned The Beast, my great didj-warclub, and lifted her high in the air. I smashed the remaining robot parts and ice into bits. Raven clapped and laughed. Bakura and Pablo smashed the rest with gold knuckles. We rolled the icy robot parts into snowballs, and began making a snowman. Loaf said, "Can I try and TK this?"
"Sure!" we laughed.  We stood back, and Loaf closed his eyes, and moved his hands around in circles.  The sun broke through the clouds, and everything became vivid. I saw a Naga fly out from the sun, and land next to us, turning into MoSh. "What are you guys doing?" he said. I gestured to Loaf. He said, "Oh!"
The snowballs rolled in circles getting bigger and bigger. Each one was about the size of a small car. Then, Loaf stacked them up. We clapped and laughed. Two dead branches flew off the ground into the middle ball for arms, and some rocks for the eyes and mouth, and a carrot for the nose. 
Loaf opened his eyes. "How do you do that with your eyes closed?" I asked.
"I see through my eyelids," he said simply. "Shit!" he said. "I just did the Task of the Month! What if I forget it? Does it still count?"
"To me it does," I laughed. "You can always do it again. You're strong enough now." I ruffled his hair. 
"Hey, I'm not really a kid any more, man!" 
I put him in a headlock, and gave him noogies. Raven started laughing. Loaf became the size of a skyscraper, and held me between thumb and forefinger. "I am bigger than, you see?" he yelled. I turned into a cute grey kitten. He turned back into normal size, and pet me. "Aw, cute kitty!" he said. I jumped out of his arms and ran away. 
"Hey, kitty, get back here!" he said. I laughed and then changed back into Juargawn form. "Oh, the presents!" I said to Raven.
"Selene and Sorna are taking care of the curses. Batman is giving the presents out."
"Really?" I said. "Batman?"
"Yes," said Raven.
"Batman-Koomo with the fangs and the bat wings and the-"
"Yeah," Raven said. "He has a good soul."
I rolled on the ground laughing until my eyes teared up. I felt Raven shoot healing magic at me. I calmed down and sighed. "Aw thank you," I said. "I had some little bugs on me, huh?" I asked. 
"Yeah," she said. I gave her a hug, and I felt energy cycling through us. Q teleported us back to the Biodome. We were in the Biodome glen of healing. I laid down on the grass, stretched and yawned. "I am going to take a nap," I said.
"You and your dream naps. You are so silly, Nomad," she said. MoSh laughed.
"What? I am tired," I said, and fell asleep.

----------


## Kexo

I did it  ::D:  Yesterday, I've decided to give lucid dreaming a shot again and today during a WBTB I've had my by far longest lucid ever - it was around 1,5 hours long, with lucidity for around a hour  ::D:  Shame I couldn't remember the advanced task for this month  :Sad: 

Here's the report (only a fragment, translating is boring  ::D: )

06.12.2009Awesome long lucid: school-theatre-home (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

... I ask Pan, what to do now. He says, that I could try doing some Tasks of the Month. So I try to remember what was the advanced one for this month, but I only remember the basic one from November. It's a somersault. I do it and everything is really blurry, so I walk around with my nose pinched for a while. Then I remember next task: build a snowman! I ask Pan, where can I find some snow. He points to another end of the stage and I concentrate to make sure the snow will really be there. When I come to the another end, there really is a lot of snow on the floor. I roll a snowball around and after a while, my snowman is complete, only head is missing. I think of how I'm going to post this on Dreamviews. To the right, there is a container of snowman heads. I take one out of the machine and place it on my snowman. It is cowered with blood and a bit scary. I clone the snowman twice, and now it's a whole family! I give them heads as well, they are bloody too. ...

----------


## Raven Knight

I was in a familiar place.  I looked around.  I was in the biodome.  Right by the koi pond.  I watched the fish for a few minutes.  They were pretty.  Watching them was very relaxing.  I got up and wandered a bit.  I didn't realize I was dreaming.  I thought it was such a nice place I have found to relax.  I stared at the fish for a good long time.  I thought about things.  The entire scene seemed a bit surreal.  I looked around to see if anything looked like I might be dreaming.  I was now thinking about dreaming.  I saw that I wasn't alone.  Nomad was there.  He was half jaguar and half human.  He was dressed as an Assassin, though.  I thought that was strange.  A cat man… and an Assassin… both not likely in my waking life.  I did a nose-pinch reality check.  I could still breathe.  That could only mean one thing… I was dreaming!  I became lucid…

"So," Nomad said, "Are you ready to kick that fake Santa's ass?"

"Let's do it!" I said.

"I'm coming," a man said as he came through a portal.  It was Bakura.  A fox ran through the portal and then changed into Fox McCloud.  I did a double take at that.  Fox had a double bladed knife that he was spinning by the handle in the middle.  Altaïr also came through the portal.  I noticed Nomad looking at him strangely.  Before he could say anything another portal opened.  It was Batman.  I did a double take at him.  He said he had been tracking our target through multiple dimensions and he wanted to be in on the capture.  There was another bat man there.  It was Koomo, Nomad's guide.  He fused with Batman to form a strange result.  Batman with real bat wings, claws on his hands, and fangs.  He shot up into the air with one flap of his wings and glided back to the ground.  Another portal opened and Sorna was there, followed by Selene.

"Anyone else coming?" I asked.

"Me!" came a voice as someone I didn't recognize came through a portal.  He looked like he was part cat and part… um… I wasn't sure what… rabbit?  He was hopping.  A cabbit!  There was a cabbit here!  I scooped the cabbit into my arms and looked at him.  He was sooooo cute!  He immediately hopped out of my arms and turned into a person.  I still didn't recognize him.  "Where are we going?" he asked.

"To kick the ass of an evil Santa Clause," I said.

"Cool!" he said, "I'm coming!"

"Ok," I said.  I opened a portal, focusing on getting to the place Q had described to me earlier.  A portal opened and we all went through it…

On the other side of the portal we were in the sky.  There was a sleigh below us, flying.  It was being pulled by eight reindeer.  There was a huge sack on the back of the sleigh and Santa Clause was sitting on the front of the sleigh.  Although Santa looked normal he seemed to have an aura of darkness around him.  He felt wrong.  Altaïr dropped from the sky and landed on the back of the sleigh behind the bag.

"Hey!" I yelled at Santa from where I hovered in the air, "Shithead!  I know you're a fraud!  Prepare to have your rotten ass kicked!"

Santa turned and glared at me.  A glare that I would have never thought was possible on Santa Clause… and then his face started to change.  It turned from flesh colored to a dull grey.  He grinned to reveal rows of razor sharp teeth.  He now looked more like a demon than like Santa Clause…

Batman had snagged the sleigh with a with the bat hook and he was pulling at the back of it.  That was making the sleigh nearly impossible to control.  Altaïr was clinging onto the bag in the back of the sleigh.  And he was also climbing over it towards the demonic Santa.  The sleigh sped past me going virtually out of control.  I flew after the sleigh.  Altaïr got over the bag of toys and slid down behind the demon Santa.  I saw him activate his hidden blade and bury it in Santa's back.  The demon Santa dropped the reigns and reached back trying to get hold of Altaïr.  Bakura and Fox McCloud were hitting the demon Santa from both sides with energy blasts.  Nomad was hitting him from the front.

"You charade is over, demon!" I yelled at the demon Santa, "No more innocents will suffer because of you!"  I hit him with a bolt of lightning.  I telekinetically from the sleigh.  Altaïr was still hanging off of his back by his hidden blade.  Altaïr's own weight made the blade cut downward until he fell back into the sleigh.  He grabbed the reigns and tried to pull the sleigh back under control.  It banked hard to the left briefly, causing the bag to spill some toys out.  Batman was flying below the sleigh catching them.  Bakura and Fox McCloud were also catching the toys.  Altaïr got the sleigh under control.

The demon Santa changed back to the form of a jolly Santa.  "Why would you stop an old man from delivering toys to the good children of the world?"

"You're not fooling anyone, demon!" I told the demon Santa.

Now Santa transformed even more.  He was the demon Santa from earlier but now he had huge bat wings coming from his back and a long scaly tail.  It dived at  Nomad.  Nomad punched him and he went flying backwards into a drift of snow.  The man I didn't recognize blasted the demon Santa with a blast of energy.  The demon Santa exploded in a rain of green slimy worms that looked like moving mucous.  The guy I didn't recognize said he was going to puke.  Nomad told him he wouldn't.

All of the worms gathered together and formed something really disgusting.  It no longer even vaguely resembled Santa.  It was a disguising blob.  It came at me.  I hit it with a bolt of lightning.  That knocked it out of the sky.  Nomad pounced on it as it was trying to get up.  The two of them were wrestling on the ground.  The thing's arm turned to a spear which it ran through Nomad's stomach.  It pulled back and laughed a demonic sounding laugh.  I did a quick rendition of Voices and sent the healing energy to Nomad.  His wound healed.

"Thought you could use a healing spell!" I called.

Bakura and Fox McCloud were both now attacking the creature with swords.  They were slicing away at it.  Altaïr had apparently gotten very good control of the reindeer and the sleigh as he now steered them right over the creature such that it got trampled into the ground halfway and then sliced in half with the runners of the sleigh.  Altaïr soared back into the sky.  Some green worms fell from the sleigh where it had cut through the creature.  I used Damage, Inc. to incinerate the loose worms with fire.

The two halves of the creature each formed a mutant dog thing now.  The two creatures split in opposite directions.  I called to Nomad to go after one of them while I went after the other.  Bakura and Fox McCloud followed after Nomad while Altaïr flew low next to me.  I jumped onto the sleigh and held on as we flew after the creature as it tried to disappear into the snowy woods.  We caught up and were flying over the creature.  I jumped out of the sleigh and onto the creature.  I led the way with a ball of fire used by Damage, Inc.  The creature was incinerated completely.

I looked into the sky where the sleigh had gone.  It flew low over me again and Altaïr jumped out.  He landed right beside me.  I asked him who was flying the sleigh.  He said Batman was.  He said Batman was going to deliver the toys.  He said Sorna and Selene had cleansed them of their curses.  He said it also looked like the curse magnet they had made was pulling the curses off of the toys that were already in the houses.

"Perfect," I said, "Now… wasn't I going to do something else?  Yeah.  Build a snowman.  I decided this would be an easy task.  I used telekinesis.  I rolled a gigantic snowball.  It was about two stories high.  I rolled a second and third snowball, the second snowball was about one story tall and the third one, for the head, was half a story tall.  Two large boulders made the eyes, a fallen tree made the nose, and a line of smaller boulders made the mouth.  It was done!  Second task: done.

I looked over to where Nomad had gone.  Nomad came over to Altaïr and me.

"Where's the sleigh?" he asked, "Where are the toys?"

"Batman is delivering them," I said.

"Batman?" Nomad asked in surprise, "With the bat wings?  The claws?  The fangs?"

"Yeah," I said, "That one.  I think it's very nice of him to do that."

"If those kids see him," Nomad started, "They'll…"  Nomad started cracking up with laughter.

I opened a portal back to the biodome.  We all went through it, although I had to steer a laughing Nomad through the portal.  Once on the other side we did a group healing session to cleans off any negative energy any of us might have picked up.  The golden energy was very relaxing.  I was in Bakura's arms when I fell asleep in the dream state… and woke up in my own bed with only my blankets holding me.

----------


## Dream420

06.12.20095th/6th Dec (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My dream began fast, I fount myself on a large mountain top. It was pretty incredible it was huge and and pretty wide and the view was totally amazing. I became Lucid...

I looked around and there were quite a few people all sat down and walking around the mountain top. I can't remember who they all were but I do remember my girlfriend Katie was there. She was wearing the same clothes that I last saw her in. She looked amazing and I sat down across from her. She started singing, I can't remember what song she was singing I don't think it I suspect it was a Beyonce song because shes a massive Beyonce fan. It was amazing listening to her sing and I moved close to her and just admired her beautiful voice. I could feel the strong wind as I sat at the mountain edge with my eyes fixed on Katies beautiful body and her long sleek Brunette hair.

I turned my head and looked down from the mountain top my fear of heights seem to have gone and I was able to keep my mind focused. I could see a long beach and strong waves were crashing agaisnt the big rocks and waving onto the shore. I could see loads of people swimming in the sea from this height and distance they looked nothing more than black dots in the ocean.

I looked up in the sky and the weather was like a typical weatherside; Cold, Windy but sunny. I closed my eyes and pictured heavy snow falling down with a gentle breeze and cold air. When I opened my eyes snow started falling down at a mild pace. I could see people quickly rushing out of the sea down below which was quite funny to watch but the people on the mountain top all carried on sitting there and walking around apart from Beyonce who was looking around and looked confused.

'Are you ok?' I asked with concern as she wrapped her arms around her body, I could see she was cold so I spawned a heavy winter coat that I had in my because I was thinking of buying it in reality. I handed her the coat and she got up and smiled before putting it on.

'Thank you,' she replied with another smile, she put the hood up on the jacket and she looked incredibally sexy in it. I just coulnd't avert my gaze from her. 'Do you want to go for a ride?' I asked. She looked around and was looking for an answer, I made her say yes just by thinking it. 'How are we going to get down from here,' she asked. I laughed and looked up into the snowy cloudy sky. I whistled and a giant white eagle come soaring down from the clouds. It was huge its wings were like the size of a football pitch and it landed softly on the mountain top. It's feathers were crystal white and were incredibally clean and shiny.

The giant eagle that I had made in my previous dreams was now sitting gently on the mountain top it lowered its wing as I climbed onto its neck, its feathers were amazingly soft. Katie was stood there, not in shock but she seemed a bit embarassed.

'What's wrong?' I asked and she looked away, I extended my hand towards her and she turned back round to face me and grabbed my hand and I pulled her up. The snow was now starting to come down pretty heavy. I looked forward as I sat on the giant eagle and In my mind I could control it of course so we shot of into the sky at amazing speeds. The eagle shouted out a large crow as it flapped its wings. Everytime it flapped the wings a large and cold breeze crept up my spine. It was thrilling and Katie was now enjoying the ride, she had no fear of heights like I did but with her I conquered them with ease and pushed them out of my head. We started descended really fast and once we made it out of the dark clouds we could see the clean crystal clear ocean. The eagle carried on descending with its wings back and its head pointed forwards like an arrow. We got right up close to the ocean and started soaring along it. I could touch the water we were so close to it. Katie's arms were wrapped tightly around my waist and I could feel her gentle breathing on the back of my neck as we glided along the ocean.

I was thinking of other stuff to do while we were still going along the ocean. I remembered the DV task of the month of hi-jacking Santa's sleigh and I thought to myself it is snowing and this is the perfect oppertunity to complete the task and plus it would be great fun. As I was thinking it, instantly I see Santa come out from one of the clouds on his sleigh with all the reindiers. I was shocked at first but I told the eagle to get it. We shot up in the air and after Santa. I was suprised how fast he was going and I knew this wasn't going to be easy. We got reasonbally close to him and I could hear him shouting "Ho Ho Ho" when we got right up behind him he turned around and grabbed a small present out of his large sack. He then threw it at us and before it reached it exploded, we just about managed to avoid the explosion but I was shocked beyond belief... I had created a crazy psychotic Santa. Tell ya I wouldn't want him coming down my chimley.

'What are we doing?' Katie asked. I laughed out loud, 'Were killing Santa!' I shouted as the eagle pointed its neck out straight and acclerated big time towards the sleigh we were now side by side. Santa asscended above the clouds as we struggled to keep up. I told the eagle to stop and it did instantly in mid air.

'Wait here...' I said as I jumped off the eagle and turned into a giant dragon. A Black dragon with a large head and red eyes with a large spike tail and giant wings I was a lot bigger than the eagle.
I went into the clouds above to try and find Santa, my eyesight greatly improved and I could see clearly through all the clouds and snow. I spotted Santa in the far distance atleast 2 miles away from me. My speed was a lot faster than the eagle but I still struggled to keep up with Santa. I managed to get up behind him, he tried throwing another present at me but I quickly breathed fire and make quick work of the little present.

He started throwing loads more presents at me and I struggled to keep them from hitting me, I became increasingly annoyed with his pathetic efforts. I summoned 2 more dragons a white and a red one. They looked exactly like my dragon just different colour. So three dragons were now chasing Santa in his sleigh. The white one asscended above Santa and started shooting icicles out of its mouth. One of them hit Santa and the sleigh slowed down, I then turned back into human form and jumped onto the red dragon who quickly caught up with Santa. I  jumped onto the sleigh which was right next to us. He looked at me oddly as if to say "what the fuck are you doing" I grabbed him and threw him off into the ocean. The sleigh was now at my control as it levitated in mid-air I took hold of the reins and whipped aggrevisly. The sack of presents was next to me and I was having ideas of actually delivering them because I felt bad for the little kids but I quickly pushed them thoughts out of my mind. I remembered I had completed the task of the month for DV and didn't have anything else in mind to do so shortly after everything started to go black and I didn't resist it and moments later.

I drifted back to sleep for the night.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done all  ::D:

----------


## innerspacecadet

ooh...the advanced one seems a bit violent.  But these look fun.

I'm just trying to get back into the swing of lucid dreaming, since I think being able to control my own mind is good for my self-esteem.  And the Tasks of the Month seemed to be really helpful to me when I was on here a couple years ago.  They gave me focus that helped me make breakthroughs in controlling my dreams as well as having more LDs.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Woohoo! A shared Task of the Month dream!

 :woohoo:   :boogie:   ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## innerspacecadet

Yay!  Did the basic!  Had a WBTB-DILD amidst many false awakenings and failed attempts.

I attain lucidity when this ugly, nasty, sweaty guy, almost like a smaller Fat Bastard from Austin Powers to give you an idea, is fooling around on top of me in my bed. It's grotesque and bizarre, but it makes me confident I'm dreaming, so I'm happy. Elated that I'm finally lucid, I fly through the window and all around outside, sinking at first as I fly, but using effort to lift myself back up again. After having that fun, I decide, Ok, time to go do the Basic Task of the Month from DreamViews and make a snowman. But first I must find some snow, I tell myself. So I look around down on the streets until I manage to find some snow. Then I start rolling up some crunchy but wet snow. I make the base, which is somewhat small. Then I make the middle, which is supported by some paper tube or something. My "dream boyfriend," a much more attractive male character than the one who rudely jolted me into lucidity, makes the head, with eyes and mouth painted on with color. I put it on. The snowman is short, but complete.

I later keep trying to modify the snowman, which is situated near a tent. I tried to reinforce it by putting paper towel around its neck. I soon find it altered, with actual legs carved into its base so it is standing on two legs with an actual gap between the legs, but it seemed to have lost its head or the head became tiny. So I looked for more snow. This snow was much looser. I made a head out of it, but snow fell off the head in a pattern that made it shaped like a bear's head, so the new version of the snowman looked like a polar bear. I tried to carve it but the head kept coming off.

Meanwhile, there was some weird stuff going on in a tent near where I built the snowman, involving politics, religion, and this mysterious orange dog I kept seeing in my apartment but didn't want around. She looked like a Golden Retriever/Labrador cross - the color of a Golden but the short hair of a Lab.

Sometime after I was done fiddling with the snowmen, I lost lucidity and had several "false awakenings" where I (1) tried to write or remember the lucid portion of the dream, (2) found more weird religion and politics stuff going on, and (3) realized that the orange dog, Lilo, was a dream sign - that every time she showed up I must have been dreaming, and that pets other than my familiar aquatic ones in my apartment were a typical dream sign in general.  (Of course, by the time I had this insight, I was no longer seeing Lilo in my false-awakening dream sequences, so I never became lucid again.)

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

What do you feel like when you are a dragon?

Edit:Wrong thread.

----------


## J.D.

^^ lol

This task sounds doable!  I think and try and get two birds with one stone- bring a snowman to life, then steal Santa's sleigh with my snowman accomplice.  :smiley:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I attempted the basic task....didn't work.  Here is my DJ entry.





> Messin' With the Weather
> 
> So, I am lucid in what looks to be the center of my town, which really isn't saying much .It even feels like a particular place in the center of town...real scenes that actually exist are rare for me. Again, it looks rather drab outside. I want to do the TOTM! In order to do the TOTM (I wanted to do the basic task), I had to make it snow. So, I moved the clouds around, me still on the ground, with just moving my arms around, making it cloudy. I close my eyes, then it would snow, I told myself. It didn't. I usually don't have trouble with control, but it's probably because making it snow is so large scale... I try a different approach. I said "SNOW!" Yet again, it didn't.This dream ended. *huhh....* I'll get it next time! I have 2 different approaches for next time.



Instead of trying to make it snow, for the basic part, I can just picture snow forming into a ball and moving my hands around it, 3 seperate times.  Then I will get the other materials from my pocket or whatever.  (so, a snowman in grass!) Or, I can transport myself to an already snowy place and make my snowman, or do the advanced task there.  I love my unique ways to complete the TOTMs!

----------


## elemental135

If I can attain lucidity tonight I'm definitely trying these! I'm new at this, though, so it might not happen tonight... Taking Santa's sleigh? That sounds SO fun! And the snowman would be cool too. Knowing me, I'll probably either politely ask Santa for his sleigh or build a snowman to distract him while I steal it. Not much violence involved.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> If I can attain lucidity tonight I'm definitely trying these! I'm new at this, though, so it might not happen tonight... Taking Santa's sleigh? That sounds SO fun! And the snowman would be cool too. Knowing me, I'll probably either politely ask Santa for his sleigh or build a snowman to distract him while I steal it. Not much violence involved.



You're my kind of person  :wink2: .  I am not much into violence either.  I suggest doing the basic task since you are new, think that you'll see a snow drift or something... easier then making it snow, if you saw my entry, not even easy for me to do!

----------


## innerspacecadet

Crossposted to my dream journal.
......
An advanced task attempt...not sure whether it counts or not...I tried to do better but it wasn't working in that dream.
.......
I saw a series of strange animals go by: a mother and baby that looked sort of like giant kiwi birds; something that looked vaguely like a wild turkey; and some other strange animal. I wondered if they were a dream sign. Then more people got into the car I was in, and I didn't recognize any of them. Strange animals AND strangers in a car with me? Now THAT was probably a dream sign, I figured. I decided to do a quick reality check by seeing if I could put my hand through the car window. I could, cofirming I was dreaming. So out the window I went, and I flew off, looking for a sleigh to steal.

I could hardly even find snow, never mind Santa and a sleigh. But then I went inside this house, where there was a small, red-painted wooden sleigh next to a Christmas tree that appeared to be a toy, but there was a full-size, live Santa Claus next to it. I figured I'd try hijacking this, by sneaking into the wooden sleigh and off with it while Santa wasn't looking. So I climbed into the sleigh...somehow I could barely sit in it despite its size...and Santa caught me. Uh-oh. I was trying to think of something to say, and ultimately said, "I'm just taking it for a joyride. I'll bring it back." He let me go.

So off I went, looking around for reindeer to fly it. Carrying the sleigh, I eventually came across a statue of a mother and baby of some large deer species - I thought they might actually be moose, but they'll do, I thought. (In fact, they may well have been reindeer because the mother had antlers, and IRL reindeer/caribou are the only deer in which females have antlers.) I brought the mother deer statue to life, and summoned/threw some white ropes at her to attach her to my sleigh as she started running and taking off. Eventually she did fly the sleigh, which was a really fun sensation for me flying in this tiny sleigh from the end of a long rope, but then she stumbled and crashed. I found another statue deer/moose like her, and had the both of them fly my stolen sleigh. As a pair, they also stumbled and crashed again after a brief flight. Either they recommended or I thought myself to try to find a real sleigh to steal, preferably in-flight, and a real set of reindeer that would work better than these defective wooden things (and be a more unambiguous completion of the Advanced Task). So off I went, on my own. I never did return that little sleigh to the Santa in the house.

Sometime during my searches I started to lose my dream scenes, so I said "clarity" and started looking at the fine structures of dream objects, and got my dream scene clarity back. I tried to find the North Pole for a while, hoping a full-size sleigh would be there, but it wasn't happening. So one time, while in a building, I thought I'd try closing my eyes and changing the dream scene. I tried closing my eyes, but I could still see, just as one can often still breathe in a dream where their nose is plugged or they're underwater. Then I tried covering my eyes with my hands. This blacked everything out, but the dream scenery had a hard time coming back, and when it finally did...no North Pole.

I kept looking for a little longer, especially in snowy places I chanced upon and in the sky. I never found the full sized sleigh. And I eventually went into a short non-lucid sequence before waking up. I'd have to leave it up to Ninja's discretion to decide whether I actually completed this task or I'd need to steal a full sized sleigh with Santa in it instead of that little wooden one being guarded by Santa. Even if this counts, I might go after a full-sized sleigh anyway, preferably summoning it instead of searching for it so as to advance my dream powers.

----------


## Vranna

I did it, I did it! ::banana::  

In my dream I was sitting in a park with a friend of mine, talking about baby's. I reached into my pocket and got out an apple. When I did that I suddenly thought about the tasks. So I told my friend "Look!"And I pulled a snowman out of my pocket and threw it to the very next tree. Than I pulled out another one, and another one. I pulled out 8 snowmen like that. And they all grew to normal size when they touched the grass. Then I told her about the other task. About the sleigh. I tried to get that one out of my pocket too, but it was too big, I couldn't get it out. I was really frustrated and didn't understand why I couldn't get it out. So I took out a small santa and he came out with a sleigh. The sleigh didn't have any reindeers to pull it but that seemed logical at the time. I was in a park and a park isn't a place for a reindeer to be.Santa went to get some reindeers. He needed them to get out of the park. So when he left my friend and I got in the sleigh and took of. We went to another place in the same park to continue to talk about babies. 

I really enjoyed how the small santa came out with a sleigh. Dreamlogics  :smiley:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

lol, Hijack Santa's sleigh. That's beyond my lucid ability, but I would like to attempt that.

----------


## JRocks

Im trying for the advanced task. Im going to race a fighter jet. ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done Vranna, you'll have your wings shortly.

----------


## MementoMori

> What do you feel like when you are a dragon?
> 
> Edit:Wrong thread.



lol.... sorry... LMFAO! so sor sorry ahhh this is just so random! ::lmao::

----------


## Hidden

I actually checked the TOTM relatively close to the beginning of the month instead of within the last three days.  After several months of attempting and failing to do this, I've finally succeeded.  Do I get a prize?

Hijacking Santa's sleigh sounds epic.  When I become lucid over Winter Break, I'm definitely going to try it.

----------


## Conkt

As if I haven't had enough of winter, it's MINUS FREAKING 50 here in Canada. Anyways, I'll try these tonight. Mrs. Claus better hope Santa's packing, for his sake.

----------


## Zezarict

I can't delete this...

----------


## Zezarict

> As if I haven't had enough of winter, it's MINUS FREAKING 50 here in Canada. Anyways, I'll try these tonight. Mrs. Claus better hope Santa's packing, for his sake.



I wish it was minus 50 degrees here, I love cold and hate hot, which it is here and I will try both next time i'm lucid and the basic sounds harder in my opinion.

----------


## Hidden

It's hot?  Where do you live?

----------


## Zezarict

Well it's hot here in australia and it's even hotter because it's summer here.

----------


## Hidden

Ohh, Australia.  That would explain it.  ...Do you speak Australian???

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I have a friend from Australia and it drove her crazy when people here asked her if she spoke "Australian."

----------


## Zezarict

Less than 3% of people in australia actually have ANY australian heritage because convicts were sent here to get them away from wherever they were from.

I am genetically Irish, German, Scottish, African, Dutch and French but I only speak english and i'm white.

----------


## Hidden

Is it true that you have spiders the size of dinner plates that are deadly poisonous and can jump?  And spiders that jump down on you from above and then inject poison into your brain and kill you and eat you?

----------


## Zezarict

The biggest spider i've seen was about 5cm long (not big, but from each of their legs to the opposite one) so if there are I haven't seen any. For any more questions we don't ride dingoes or kangaroos or live in a wasteland.

----------


## Naiya

Oh crap. I forgot I was actually gonna do it this month. Subscribing so I remember. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

Lol.  Of course you don't ride kangaroos.  That would be ridiculous.  But do you have a pet kangaroo??

----------


## Zezarict

Getting kind of off topic and no I don't have a kangaroo and please tell me you're only asking these questions to annoy me because if you think people in Australia are really like what some people think, they're really stupid.  No more questions please.

----------


## Hidden

Of course I'm not seriously asking those questions.  Like I said, I have a friend who lives in Australia, and it bugged her when people asked if she spoke "Australian."  I'm sorry if you took it personally; I didn't mean for it to be offensive.

----------


## ninja9578

Hidden, did I miss your dream?  You have to post the dream in which you did the task for the prize  ::content::

----------


## Hidden

I meant (sarcastically) that I should get a prize for seeing what the task of the month is before the end of the month.  Usually when I remember that I want to try a TOTM, it's around the 26th of whatever month it is, and by the time next month's task comes out I've forgotten that I wanted to check it.

Hopefully I'll have a dream to post before the end of the month.  ::content::   I love that smiley.

----------


## Plathix

The basic task seems boring to me, but I'll definitely try out the advanced task!

----------


## insight

I so much want to complete TOTM ! Its jus that I haven't had a lot of LD lately :s
I believe this month I can do it !

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> I go outside, and there just so happens to be snow ! I can do the TOTM! The snow was nice and packable. I wanted to make the snow form on its own with my "magic" hand, but it wasn't working. My sis DC was there and I asked her why, she said SOMETHING... So, I end up just doing it with my hands, but it looks small and not so great .



This is the one with your REAL snowman, though it looked bad.





> I want to make a snowman, again for the TOTM, I wasn't satisfied with my previous one. I see a can of whipped cream...which is what I ended up using to make it. A few DCs near me seemed to be helping. I use it, and make three tiers of it, like you're supposed to, then made the smile and eyes and buttons with little squirts of it too, and it was complete. The middle of it ended up looking like shredded cheddar cheese, molded together. Much better then my previous snowman, but it wasn't with snow.



Looked pretty good, but it wasn't actually with snow.

----------


## forever_waiting

I did it! i did it!!  ::D:   ::D: 
The beginner one, that is  :tongue2: 

My best LD yet!  ::D: 

I was on a little balcony, it was starry out, and i could see christmas lights twinkling in the distance, and snow on the ground. It was very beaufitul. 
_Then i wondered, what if this is a dream? and to test this theory i decided to see if i could fly. I jumped off the little balcony, and fell for a second, but then started to fly, it was so cool, my first acutally long flight while lucid, i looked down and saw the ground, clear as day, as i hung suspended. 
I then flew for a bit, until a cute little garden clearing appeared below me. It was a circle with a little bird bath in the center. the birdbath, as well as the little circle bush surrounding it had colorful christmas lights on it. The ground was covered in snow.
I very slowly decended, trying not to lose my lucidity by going too fast. then i landed.
Looking at the pile of snow, i imagined the snow carving away from te snowman parts. then the three snowballs appeared and i assembled them. features suddenly appeared on the snoman, i could see everything incredibly clearly, all the little snowflakes that made up the snowman.
then i looked around, and marveled at the clarity, i looked up at the stars, it was so beautiful. 
i thought about how after i was done here i would try to hijak santas sleigh.
suddenly another snowman came to life, and they started attacking each other
_
then i woke up  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job forever_waiting  ::D:

----------


## RCLefty

Well, I have to say, this was the easiest lucid task I've ever attempted.  The only thing that could be reasonably called a "hard" part was getting Lucid, which happens a few times a week for me; more often if I try to have a WILD every night.

I was in this weird shopping mall that was shaped like a tower.  Not like the Water Tower in Chicago, but sort of misshapen, with bridges and passageways all over the place.

I remember those little replicating robots from the Stargate TV series were sort of making a half-assed invasion of the place, but no one really seemed to care.

I got lucid when I noticed that the drinking fountain wasn't quenching my thirst, even after drinking about a gallon or more of the stuff, and I was going to wake up to get water, but I remembered the task.

Hijacking the sleigh was actually the easy part.  I decided to have Santa passing a window as I jumped through the glass.  This didn't _quite_ work, because he sort of slipped past me, but I flew after him and caught up easily.  I grabbed Santa (who looked strangely like a chubby Nick Nolte) by the scruff of his coat, and tossed him overboard.  I don't know what happened to him after that, and I don't really care.

Now, I sort of cheated for the snowman, depending on how you look at it.  I pulled all of the snow off of a nearby sloped roof with my mind, and gathered it up into a vaguely conical pile.  I rounded off the top, and carved him a neck and a waistline.  I gave him a tomato nose (for some reason I was thinking snowmen were supposed to have tomato noses,) and made his eyes and mouth out of gravel from a nearby driveway.

By then, I had forgotten about being thirsty, and I went out looking for sex.  That actually didn't work out very well, but I wasn't trying very hard, either.

When I woke up, I brushed my teeth again, and had a very tall glass of very cold water. :boogie:

----------


## postal dude

Aww this is pants, i managed to wild last night. I was outside in the damned snow, my car was all wierd and different. But i remember there being alot of snow. I would have attempted this if i had of read it in time... Better luck next time lol. Hopefully i can WILD tonight too  :smiley:

----------


## simon1717

I only completed half of the snowman before I knocked myself out of the dream. Here's the excerpt from my DJ. 

..... I decide to try to build a snowman. For that I will need snow. I spin around and try to change to place where there is snow. Nothing happens. I try again trying to picture the place I already am covered in snow. This works. 

Everything is white, covered in a deep blanket of snow. Since it doesn't snow enough where I live in RL I decide to build this snowman by hand instead of just summonsing it. I reach down and touch the snow. It is cold in my fingers. I create a ball and start rolling it across the ground. When I get a large enough base I begin to make the second part. 

Instead of rolling another ball I decide to try "magically" creating one with the surrounding snow. I point at the ground and start making swirling motions. Snow starts to swirl around at the place I'm pointing at and begins to form the second ball. Suddenly everything starts to go black and I can't stabilize fast enough to save it. 

I open my eyes and see my bedroom. I do a couple RCs but it's over.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Finally, I completed the advanced task!





> Just wanted to say this before I begin:  I went to bed at 11, and woke up at 11!  Sleep galore!
> 
> Hijacking Santa's Sleigh!
> 
> lucidSceneDescriptionnondreamAlmostLucid
> 
> I was on the bus in my dream, it was an alternative to my "actual" bus for it was missing, but it goes near my house anyway, so that was my alternative.  Somehow, I become lucid.All of the seats were filled up on the bus, but most just had one person in them. Yay, I remembered to do the TOTM, to hyjack Santa's sleigh.  I decide to transport through the little rearview mirror of the bus.  It didn't work.  No worries, I had another plan.I am out of the bus now, and it's odd, because it looks just like it does at a particular area of my high school, I was looking away looking at a neighborhood, and looks just like it does in real life!  I also saw the high school's sign. I, purposly, see Santa's sleigh in the sky (thanks for this idea Mario ), so I decide to fly up to it.  I have to go rather fast, for the sleigh is speedy!  I am just flyin, it turns a bit.  Not workin so well!  But, it seems my subconsious saw the problem, and crashed the sleigh!  I am now by Santa and his sleigh,we are in a warehouse of some sort...though I knew that it wasn't his.  It had a tall cieling, and bad looking wood like a barn.  There were random objects in it. At first, Santa looked rather happy to see me, but then he could tell that with my magic finger I was gonna "throw" him out.  I tried like twice, but to no avail.  I try again and Santa goes flyin!  I see some presents, and a HUGE present, and with my magic finger I "put" the presents in the big presents without touching them, I throw it out the same way I did with Santa.  For whatever reason, Santa comes back in the warehouse, though without the presents, and I aparently had 3 DCs with me.  Two looked like 5 foot elves, one normal looking I suppose.  I was just standin there, but Santa made those guys go to work, punishment for ruining Christmas I guess, and they didn't do anything, it was my doing !
> 
> Oh, and throughout this dream I had to stabilize it like 4 times so that I wouldn't want to wake up!  I am so glad that I was able to complete the TOTM.

----------


## Serenity

Sooooooo close!!! I'm happy that I remembered the task, but I didn't have enough control to actually do it. Excerpt:





> I freaked and climbed up onto this flimsy tree, but somehow it was enough for him to stop his car, so he got out and started climbing after me. I jumped to a new, sturdier tree and so did he. He had no problems in keeping up.
> 
> I jumped out of the tree and started running away and he caught up to me. I turned around and I was running backwards and I shot bolts out of my hands at him.
> 
> And with that thought, I was lucid. I remembered there was something else I wanted to do with my hands while I was lucid. A power? No. I was still running. I looked at all the snow around me. Oh right! A snowman! I need to make a snowman!
> 
> I stopped and the DC didnt pursue me any longer. I started trying to form the base, but the snow was soft and not packing. I hovered my hands over the snow and thought, I can emanate heat from my hands, make the snow more moist and then itll pack. It didnt work. Water! I thought. I need water!!
> 
> Why I didnt just produce water off my hands, I dont know, because that disintegrated the dream, and I didnt get to make the snowman. I tried to chain back in, but by this point, Id been asleep 9 hours and had already woke up twice.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh well, try next month... you still got 2 days.

----------


## Serenity

> Oh well, try next month... you still got 2 days.



yeah...I can't really LD on command yet, it's still fairly random... if it happens, it happens, if it doesn't, there's always january!

----------


## Exdream

I'm looking forward to the task of the year for 2010!

----------


## ninja9578

> I'm looking forward to the task of the year for 2010!



Bloody hell, I still haven't decided on that.

----------


## Portalboat

....niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.

----------


## Halfbaker

I did the advanced task.

In my dream I remembered that I needed to hijack Santa's sleigh so I flew away to find it. Having no idea how I was going to accomplish this I was delighted when it appeared in the distance and flew up along side of it. Santa was seated there wearing green and yellow (strangely) and looking jolly stupid when I unsuccessfully attempted to kick him out of his seat. I then tried again and again and eventually just had too roll him out of the slay. As it turns out Santa is just a decoration and the reindeer do all the work, so I didn't have to figure out how to drive  ::D: .

----------


## Hidden

Lol, nice Halfbaker.  Taking procrastination to the extreme.  :Cool:

----------


## SweetMelancholy

Procrastination to the extreme lol! Gz halfbaker and welcome to DV  :wink2: 
I am looking forward to seeing the task of Jan. and tasks of 2010 too  ::D:   Let's hope they will be up tonight  ::D:

----------

